
Wikipedians test whether it's possible for new editors to still create articles - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Newbie_treatment_at_CSD
======
jacquesm
That fails right on the first line:

Create a new wikipedia account (remembering of course to inform Arbcom per
WP:Multiple Accounts by emailing (arbcom-l-at-lists.wikimedia.org)

If this test is to be meaningful they should do it from a computer and IP that
has not been used for WP work in the past.

~~~
michael_dorfman
If you read past the first line, you'll see that having an IP that has been
used for WP work in the past doesn't seem to be helping them any-- the vast
majority of articles are marked for deletion within minutes, sometimes within
seconds.

~~~
jacquesm
So, then the bit about having duplicate accounts can be dropped.

